# Live music photos need feedback!



## TommyBoyNasty (Apr 9, 2014)

Facebook is probably not the best place to showcase photos, but here is a small album of photos I took at my latest show.  Let me know if theres anything you can pick up on that could improve these shots, including colors and editing as well as composition and such.  I didn't do much to them, used basic lightroom presets mostly as I'm very new to the whole post processing. Definitely looking for all sorts of feedback, don't be afraid to really pick em apart! 
Shot with a Canon T3i and Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II Lens. [h=3][/h]

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10202412062881032.1073741828.1177246029&type=1&l=8ad4a1c2f5

Thanks, let me know if you have any questions that would help you critique!
-T


----------



## Ec1981 (Apr 10, 2014)

Those are fantastic! Very clear, enjoyed them  great job


----------



## glun (Apr 10, 2014)

Very nice i really like the colors and tones of the pictures.


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 11, 2014)

The one of the guy playing the Gibson ES-335 (the red semi-hollowbody) is the best of the bunch.

I like the composition, and I also dig the colors. 

They do seem to be a bit soft, though, and maybe a little lighting/contrast adjustments could benefit them...


----------

